# Enfuse 4.13 + Lightroom 4.2 = 709 error



## blackguy (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi! 

LR/Enfuse plugin not working:


```
The error occured when trying to run this command:"C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 3.6\LREnfuse.lrplugin\bin\enfuse_openmp.exe" -o "C:\Users\kmvsite\AppData\Local\Temp\LREnfuse-3\DSC_2698_enfused.tif"  --exposure-weight=0.504 --saturation-weight=0.5 --contrast-weight=0.5 --contrast-window-size=5 --depth=16  "C:\Users\kmvsite\AppData\Local\Temp\LREnfuse-3\1.tif" "C:\Users\kmvsite\AppData\Local\Temp\LREnfuse-3\2.tif" "C:\Users\kmvsite\AppData\Local\Temp\LREnfuse-3\3.tif" 
LRLib_Trapper caught: ./LREnfuse.lua:709: <AgErrorID>canceled</AgErrorID>
```

3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i7-3610QM processor
Windows 7 Pro 
Lightroom 4.2
LR/Enfuse Plugin 4.13

What i try to do: 
1. Use single-processor mode
2. Install Microsoft C++ patch from Microsoft Download Center
3. Run programm as an administrator
Not helped sure. 

Sent 5 emails to [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] and to blog - did not get answer. 

Help me to resolve this problem. Thank you. 

P.s. With AMD Phenom 925 x64 everything is OK. View attachment LREnfuse_log.txt


----------



## Tim Armes (Oct 12, 2012)

blackguy said:


> Hi!
> Sent 5 emails to [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] and to blog - did not get answer.



Hi,

First of all let me say that I do try very hard to response to emails as quickly as I can. The reality of the situation is that I'm a single individual with a very full workload and 2 time-consuming kids, so sometimes I don't get to response as quickly as I'd like. In this case I've just looked for your emails and it appears that they were all sent less that 24 hours ago...

I'm _very_ fortunate in that the guys on this site can often respond to requests quicker than I can, or tell me about frustrated users on here 

That aside, in this particular case I'm at a complete loss. Every other case I've seen like this has been resolved using the single processor version of Enfuse. The logs that you send in your mail suggest that Enfuse successfully loads 3 images, but then quits without an explanation.

I wonder if downloading the latest official version of Enfuse (Download) and pointing Enfuse to that will help. I'm obviously rather limited by that fact that Enfuse itself isn't my baby - the plugin is just a nice interface between it and LR.

Tim


----------



## Katherine Mann (Oct 15, 2012)

My enfuse doesn't seem to be working either in Lightroom 4.2, latest download. 

Great plug-in Tim.


----------



## Tim Armes (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Katherine,

You had me panicked with your post, however I've just tested it on 4.2 and it's working perfectly for me.  Can you please send me the error you're getting by mail?

Tim


----------



## blackguy (Oct 16, 2012)

> I wonder if downloading the latest official version of Enfuse (Download) and pointing Enfuse to that will help.



Still not working. I'm think the latest enfuse plugin not working with[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mobile Intel® 6 Series Express Chipset (HM67) like intel core i7 3612qm or intel core i5 3210 ... 




> [/FONT]Every other case I've seen like this has been resolved using the single processor version of Enfuse.[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]




Not working.



[/FONT]


----------



## Katherine Mann (Oct 16, 2012)

Tim, sorry for the alarm! It seems that a reboot has solved the issue. It is a great plug-in principally because it avoids the excess of the over-zealous style we see everywhere these days. Thanks for it.


----------



## Tim Armes (Oct 19, 2012)

Katherine Mann said:


> Tim, sorry for the alarm! It seems that a reboot has solved the issue. It is a great plug-in principally because it avoids the excess of the over-zealous style we see everywhere these days. Thanks for it.



Hi,

Well, I'm glad that's working. I agree, I'm not a fan of the HDR look either.

Tim


----------



## suto (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello,

yesterday I got my new Notebook which features the same processor as @Blackguy's, an Intel i7-3610QM.

I'd really like to use Enfuse on my laptop as well because due to the processor it's quite some bit faster than my Quadcore Desktop PC, on which L/R Enfuse runs like a charm, it also does on my old and slow Dual Core Notebook.

I tried Multi and Single CPU Method, rebooted the system....well I tried basicly everything I could do as a basic PC user.

I sent a screenshot of the crash message and the crash log file to Tim already but also found this thread. Now I hope somebody can say anything helpful maybe? :-/


Thank you


----------



## suto (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks to some people of the German DSLR-Forum I could get L/R Enfuse back running for me.

This is what I did.....but there's a huge "but":

-first install L/R Enfuse as usual, place the folder somewhere and load it into Lightroom

-choose a set of pictures and start the Enfuse dialog

-download the Apps for Single Core CPU use

-this will create a "bin" folder inside L/R Enfuse's installation folder

-now, download this RAR file and open it  http://sourceforge.net/projects/enblend/

-go to it's "bin" folder and copy both the EXE and the DLL files into the "bin" folder of the L/R Enfuse folder

-replace the "enfuse.exe" with the one from the RAR file

-now your "bin" folder in L/R enfuse should contain four files, "enblend", "enfuse", "align_image_stack.exe" and "vcomp110.dll"

-now comes the huge "but".....you can't activate the Picture Auto Aligne option or Enfuse will crash!  Keep it turned off and (at least in my case) it'll work


It still shows "Enfuse 4.21" as version number, which I donated for.  I use LR 4.3 and have an i7 -3610QM processor


Could this please be fixed?


EDIT:

Just experienced a crash, while processing 3 RAW Files I exported another one from LR as a JPEG...might be coincidence.

After that I wasn't able to enfuse these 3 RAWs, I then tried other RAWs which worked well, restarted LR a couple of times and after a while I could enfuse the 3 Raws where Enfuse crashed on me before.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh dear Sudo, that does sound like a pain.  I think this is going to have to be one for Tim.


----------



## suto (Jan 29, 2013)

Does anyone stay in closer contact with Tim or a L/R Enfuse-responsible developer and could link him to this thread? I'm not very happy with that workaround because it doesn't act stable very much


thanks!!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 29, 2013)

I'll drop him a line, hopefully he'll have time to pop by.


----------



## suto (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you very much, Victoria.


----------



## Tim Armes (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi,

I've just discovered myself that there's a new version of Enfuse available. This is something that I'm going to have to look into to ensure that it does't break compatibility with older systems. The job's been added to my list....

Tim


----------



## suto (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi Tim,

thanks for having a look at it. I'm in contact with another User from another board which's "patched" L/R Enfuse Plugin doesn't crash on him when "auto align" is activated. For me it doesn't work at all.

And, just found out, sometimes when there's already an Enfused picture and I want to enfuse the source pictures again, it crashes while trying to overwrite the already excisting enfused picture. But this happened only a few times.


----------



## suto (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi Tim,

anything new?

Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 9, 2013)

He's been tucked away working really long days on a big project, so it might be a way down his to do list for the minute.


----------



## suto (Feb 9, 2013)

Ok thank you for the response.


----------



## Tim Armes (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi,

I've spend the last day trying to work out what to do with this latest release. The current distribution leaves me with a number of problems -



I can't find the multiprocessor version of Enfuse 4.1, nor can I can't any explanation for why it isn't available.
I can't find any information concerning the compatibility of autoimagealign with Enfuse 4.1. The fact that it's stated above that it causes a crash in some cases makes be very concerned about the idea of releasing an update only to have lots of people suddenly find that Enfuse no longer works for them.
There's no 4.1 version built for Mac, and try as I might I can't seem to build it.
 
I don't suppose that any technically includes souls here know what's going on?

Tim


----------



## tifhay (May 26, 2013)

Hi all,

I already emailed Tim (though he's out of office until the beginning of June). I noticed there haven't been any updates to this thread since March. I'm wondering if anybody ever found a good work around or fix for this issue? I'm just starting to get into stacking photos, and would really like to make this work. Photoshop is out of my budget, and I'm really loving Lightroom. I'm running Windows 7-64 bit with the same processor as the guys above (i7-3610QM), and 12GB of memory.

Also, I did download Enfuse from their site (as suggested above), but I'm not sure how to implement it into the plugin? Has anybody done this, and did it work? If it did, how do you go about implementing it?

Thanks!


----------



## Basirk (Nov 3, 2013)

Apologies for this thread resurrection (and it's my first post too!), but does anyone know if the Enfuse plug-in or the underlying bins are still being supported/developed? Is it a case of Tim not having enough time and there being no support from the Enfuse developers?
For the record, I have the same problem as above. As suggested, I downloaded the latest Enfuse binary and "patched" the plug-in folder. As Sumo found, this allows blending without alignment enabled.
I haven't donated to the Enfuse plug-in yet as it isn't working, so suppose technically I shouldn't get any support. If it can be fixed though, I'd be more than willing to contribute .

I'm running Windows 7 64-bit on an i5-3320M.

Thanks!


----------



## Tim Armes (Nov 4, 2013)

Basirk said:


> Apologies for this thread resurrection (and it's my first post too!), but does anyone know if the Enfuse plug-in or the underlying bins are still being supported/developed? Is it a case of Tim not having enough time and there being no support from the Enfuse developers?
> For the record, I have the same problem as above. As suggested, I downloaded the latest Enfuse binary and "patched" the plug-in folder. As Sumo found, this allows blending without alignment enabled.
> I haven't donated to the Enfuse plug-in yet as it isn't working, so suppose technically I shouldn't get any support. If it can be fixed though, I'd be more than willing to contribute .
> 
> ...



Hi,

For the record, I've absolutely not abandoned LR/Enfuse, it's one of my most important plugins. The current state of Enfuse itself is a bif confused, but once I get my head around the various problems I'll be releasing an update.

Tim


----------



## Basirk (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks for your reply Tim! I'll keep an eye out for the update


----------



## Tim Armes (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi all,

Well, I have finally updated LR/Enfuse to version 4.30.

The versions of Enfuse and Align_Image_Stack that are hosted on the Photographers Toolbox site have been updated to the latest available versions available for Mac and PC users, and this should, I hope, fix the compatibility issues between the two applications that have been previously mentioned on this thread. 

Furthermore, the 64-bit Windows version of Enfuse is now hosted on the site as well, and LR/Enfuse will now automatically download the appropriate 32- or 64- bit version.

Please let me know if you have any problems.

Tim


----------



## Basirk (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks a lot Tim!
It's working for me now - donation made


----------

